# Cheap Overflow.



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I was looking at an overflow system for $75 on glass-holes.com and was bumming out because that meant I had to wait awhile Longer and spend alot more money. I was looking at a DIY thread online when it hit me! An acrylic panel in the corner with teeth that would then lead to a power head with tubing leading down to the sump(with a ball valve in the middle) NO DRILLING REQUIRED HERE! Have it split in two to fit my design. In the sump in the return section have a equally powered powerhead leading back to the tank with some sort of GPH increasing end or something. And that would cost a ton less then the $75 on the overflow it's self and the PVC you would need since tubings is more flexible and cheaper. Although the cost depends on what you are using as power heads and this is easily made for smaller to bigger tanks. It is like the external overflow but without having to rely on a siphon(if that is how it works I am alittle fuzzy) but a trusty ol' powerhead. Sorry I wil not have a real life version for awhile because my focus is to get my 10 gallon established and populated. But this WILL happen in awhile.

Here is my sump design(I will show a design from google sketchup for the overflow when I get to it):








NOTE: This is my old design with PVC the new one will most likely not have as much as this and what anyone else does is up to them.

~John


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i like the idea but let us talk about some design issues in particular safety's if you will
A) if the pump to the tank from sump should fail and the over flow section becomes empty what would shut off the pump to prevent burn out?
B) if the pump in the over flow fails what would shut down the pump in the sump to prevent flooding and eventually burn out of the pump n a now empty sump?
consider these carefully as the solutions may well run you over the $75 in the long run
no i am not apposed to a over the wall type of over flow ( i use it myself) but as others have stated else where why create a monster when you can do it well from the start....since you have tiem to invest i would recommend doing so .... again even if the investment is a DIY HOT overflow instead of drilling at least you know the weaknesses ahead of time and can accommodate them.....


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*yup*

im with bear...you dont want a burned out pump...you would be better off making your own overflow box...or even a U tube pre filter and an aqualifter...good luck ...you will figure it out...ADIOS..


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you trust the siphon in your overflow? Should I get that or buy the one on glass holes and drill? Thats a $30 vs. $75 overflow. I don't wanna get the external siphon if it is unreliable but the cheaper and easier is better...well easier is preferred..and I only have one tank so I don't want to break the glass. Any suggested return pumps? I found a pump (Marineland Maxi-Jet Submersible Utility Powerhead Pump 4500, 1175 gph) but is it reliable and is there a cheaper one that would work? I will buy this but if anyone recommends a different one I'll look into it.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*yup*

i trust my over flow...you always haev to work out a few kinks..like sump max and minimum levels...both drilled and hang on work...i use both...its your choice...and 1000GPH is a little much without a T valve to direct flow...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

as for the pump this becomes a matter for debate as well in my experience...
i use a $20 petco pump and it works fine i have it "t"'ed off to get part of the water to the skimmer a second time and my water is super clean... with a relatively slow flow to and rom the tank .... my main focus with flow is circulation within the display not from tank to sump 

as for trusting an overflow.. i trust mine and have had a few minor issues that were human error and adjusted them and now have no issues at all


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

if you go with the drilling and dont wana do it yourself then call around the local glass shops most charge like 12$ a hole and they are pros at it.


----------

